
Capacitors: Failures and Parasitic Effects - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/capacitors-failures-and-parasitic-effects
======
ionela
A capacitor fails when it no longer meets the application requirements. A
capacitor can fail for many causes... so let's have a look to the failures and
to the parasitic effects too!

